

Curebit (YC W11) Wants To Optimize Your Referral System - ankneo
http://techcrunch.com/2011/10/17/y-combinator-alum-curebit-wants-to-optimize-your-referral-system-to-turn-your-customers-into-marketers/

======
onwardly
This is the kind of thing that you really need, but that would take way too
much time / skills you don't have to do well (or as well as people whose job
it is do t his well).

Would much rather plug-and-play this kind of solution than build it ourselves.
And for a ~15% increase in sales, its kind of a "no brainer". Launching our
webapp in December, looking forward to implementing this.

------
mmxio
Good stuff. How bout accumulable premium/discount rate for each user based on
his or her gross referral sales? wait, I smell Amway in the air.

------
nedwin
Genuinely excited about these guys. Referral systems are _hard_, social
referral programs are potentially worth a lot of money.

------
old-gregg
Congrats on launching, guys!

------
reinmkrinc
So stoked...!!!

------
Matt_Mickiewicz
Nice job Allan.

